# degree or experience



## leeshepherd (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi all I am sure this question has been asked alot of times but I am a experienced retail manager and seeking work in dubai? I do not have a degree only experience from working my way up through the ranks. will not having a degree make life hard for me at trying to secure a job ????


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes and no. Some companies require a degree and some don't. It would definitely be a plus to have the degree AND the experience but it is not necessary however not every company here will look at your CV without some qualification in there.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

leeshepherd said:


> Hi all I am sure this question has been asked alot of times but I am a experienced retail manager and seeking work in dubai? I do not have a degree only experience from working my way up through the ranks. will not having a degree make life hard for me at trying to secure a job ????


you must be kidding. look at your passport, your skin colour, your appearance, your communication skills, and negotiation abilities. that's what matters. i've met people who barely made it through the 10th grade in positions of managers and directors here. their salaries + benefits are grossly rising over other people's who are A LOT better qualified, but not from the right continent. sad, but true.

work hard to network here, and use your contacts. if your wife is smart enough to become a jumeirah jane, you could make a lot of friends among her social circle. plenty of happy hours with the right people, and plenty of barbeques where you could get info, especially when people start drinking. 

this is a wild wild east frontier settlement mate, come-hit-and-run style, so forget all the logic related to qualifications and stuff.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Having a qualification generally means you studied just enough to answer the amount of questions correctly that enabled you to reach the passmark out of the section of the syllabus the examiner created a question on. 

For example, professional accountancy exams have a passmark of 50% and the exam papers probably cover about 10% of the overall syllabus. That means you can become a professional accountant by only knowing 5% of what you should.

Having experience means you can generally actually do the job.

I'm white, British, ruggedly handsome, can hold a high level conversation, but I'm not professionally qualified in my field, nor do I even have a degree. The reason I get paid a reasonable amount to do a high level job isn't because of racial profiling, it's because I can do the job very well.

I'd also go as far as saying that in business, having good communication skills and being a good negotiator are far more valuable to an employer than having a piece of paper saying you're theoretically capable of doing something.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

gavtek said:


> i'm white, british, ruggedly handsome



pmsl!!!!


----------



## ossie (Jun 8, 2010)

'wild wild west frontier'..... it sure is..........:thumb::lol:

the only missing are the ten gallon hats..

lots of two pint heads though..


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

leeshepherd said:


> Hi all I am sure this question has been asked alot of times but I am a experienced retail manager and seeking work in dubai? I do not have a degree only experience from working my way up through the ranks. will not having a degree make life hard for me at trying to secure a job ????


ok, now you've got an idea how this forum is going to entertain you once you're here 

seriously, if you are worried about not having the right papers to support an application for a well-paid job, simply choose a resume format that would focus on work experience and skills and abilities rather than degrees. good luck!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

And this will make me sound like a traitor, but if you're planning on being interviewed by an Indian, you can forget about getting the job because our wonderful people pay more attention to the degrees we hold rather than the job that we do!
I say this because I was invited for an interview by this one person who read through my entire CV and didn't really see what I had accomplished, he first flipped through the pages to find out if I had ONLY a Bachelor's degree or a Master's degree to support it. Oh and then he wanted to know if I had contacts for pest control companies, etc. I told him that while I do not have a direct contact for a pest control company, I have personally got rid of a few pests in my experience. He didn't get the joke!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

that's cute ... You should've pointed him to Red Velvet cakes @ TDM .. 



pamela0810 said:


> And this will make me sound like a traitor, but if you're planning on being interviewed by an Indian, you can forget about getting the job because our wonderful people pay more attention to the degrees we hold rather than the job that we do!
> I say this because I was invited for an interview by this one person who read through my entire CV and didn't really see what I had accomplished, he first flipped through the pages to find out if I had ONLY a Bachelor's degree or a Master's degree to support it. Oh and then he wanted to know if I had contacts for pest control companies, etc. I told him that while I do not have a direct contact for a pest control company, I have personally got rid of a few pests in my experience. He didn't get the joke!


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

leeshepherd said:


> Hi all I am sure this question has been asked alot of times but I am a experienced retail manager and seeking work in dubai? I do not have a degree only experience from working my way up through the ranks. will not having a degree make life hard for me at trying to secure a job ????


A degree will just enable you to have a 'Manager Title' in your visa. My wife is Regional manager out here for a retail company, but due to her not having a degree, her visa just says Sales.

If you have the relevant skills, attributes, experience, etc, you should get a job easily enough

Hope this helps


----------



## glezhia (Dec 8, 2010)

We live in a society that is based on illusion - and all too often on delusion, but we sometimes lose sight of the precious and mystical individuality in every human soul that consistently refuses bland categorization. Its what you do in your spare time that defines you. 

When we get to know people we usually appreciate their skills a heck of a lot more. In this case, we would choose the more trustworthy and skillful person. However, if we don't know the person then the safest was for us to "gauge" their skills is to see what awards/past experiences they have*. The bottom line is.. It basically matters on how you deal with it.

Opps! One more thing just avoid "Indian Interviewers" you might end up with Pamela's experience. ~kidding ~


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

glezhia said:


> We live in a society that is based on illusion - and all too often on delusion, but we sometimes lose sight of the precious and mystical individuality in every human soul that consistently refuses bland categorization. Its what you do in your spare time that defines you.
> 
> When we get to know people we usually appreciate their skills a heck of a lot more. In this case, we would choose the more trustworthy and skillful person. However, if we don't know the person then the safest was for us to "gauge" their skills is to see what awards/past experiences they have*. The bottom line is.. It basically matters on how you deal with it.
> 
> Opps! One more thing just avoid "Indian Interviewers" you might end up with Pamela's experience. ~kidding ~


i need to write this down and recite it later to my boss... the "precious and mystical individuality" part... i bet she'll crack up.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cami said:


> i need to write this down and recite it later to my boss... the "precious and mystical individuality" part... i bet she'll crack up.


I can just see this in a job interview

Interviewer: So what qualifications do you have?
Candidate: None, but I have a mystical and precious individuality. Do I get the job?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Going back to your question...

It will greatly depend on your experience, communication skills, how good you are in the business. I guess you had some training as well in your company as you climbed the ranks. 

We have to be rationale.

Education and experience affect your salary. It is a fact. Where you got your education and work experience matter. What you did/ do matter and how well you explain to your new boss matter.

If you want to work in a place with good reputation, you have to be at least good on what you do and maybe know some people which you will eventually get to know since you are in the same business. I call that natural networking.

Where you are coming from also affect your salary not because you are Caucasian you will get more. It is mostly because of your standards in the last country you were working. Why would you move to make less if you are making more in UK? Maybe someone from South America would because for that person it is a lot. People come here thinking in short term goals so employers have an idea of that and about the market on their home countries they also know that within 3/4 years there is going to be some turnover.

Does that mean the South American will always get underpaid ? Yes if he stays with the same employer, he would have to change jobs couple of times to get it there. This actually reminds me the huge turnover in NY just before the crisis by the way because of pay.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

May I add even though folks around here would like to think that the colour of your skin plays 'absolutely NO part' in their ability to get a job and potentially more money' are kidding themselves. I think everyone here (unless you seriously like to think the world really is a beautifully friendly place where the birds chirp and the butterflies.... you get the picture) knows that folks who don't hold a passport from a developed nation are paid more than their counterparts from developing nations. What does nationality have to do with colour? Well, some folks in this region are quite fickle and I think they reckon they can still get away with paying someone with a passport from a developed nation (who has brown skin) less than their white counterpart. Have seen this happen first hand that's all. 

With all this said, as a previous poster has said (and rightfully so), you're from the UK. IF you're well spoken, well groomed and white, then honestly - you might want to get out of the retail thing and try and punch a bit above your weight. You'll be surprised how much higher you might end up in this part of the world. 

Also may I add, I understand what I've stated in my post may offend some folks - the content of this post is not intended to offend anyone that may read it.

Getting back to the basic question "Degree or Experience" - well, I say experience, but then maybe it's because I have a degree. Have seen many, many people get ahead (especially within investment banking/financial services) who didn't have a degree in departments (where a degree is the norm) go far because they stuck it out long enough, and were good at their job.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

that was a good point...I have to admit.

I have indian background and sure thing is that colour of skin does matter. Tell me about it in Canada. It matters everywhere in the world. It happens with religion too. Can you imagine a typical indian guy with a typical indian name looking for a job in Pakistan ? if the guy is called for an interview I would be surprised. And it is the same thing in India too. I read in the Economist about a professor in India who explained about the same issue with Muslims. A CV was sent with a muslim name to Indian companies (Hindu sates), the guy got one or 2 interviews whereas with an indian name the guy got tons ? 

But again, depending on your experience, education, good communication skills here in UAE and if you are good on what you do chances are you will end up landing in a good job in this part of the word.

It is funny because in Canada I was a visible minority here I am not. Here my challenges are quite uncommon. Everyday (well almost) I have to deal with people talking to me in Hindi, Arabic or even Urdu when all I can speak is English

Let's wait for the turn around when China surpasses everyone and then if you are asian with "tight eyes" (sorry for the wording  ) that will be a plus in your CV. Remember to change your name (if the law allows in your country) , however, I won't live long enough to see this shift happening HAHA or I might

Jokes aside, I do not agree that you should try something else because you might end up higher in this part of the world. _Do something you like_ that's what I say and Retail does pay well depending where you are at in your career. You gotta enjoy what you do. If you do not move on.


----------



## Maestro (Dec 20, 2010)

Most companies here (besides the multinationals that have more stringent policies and baseline degree requirements etc.) will hire someone if they have the required experience and the ability to portray themselves as good as (or rather as expected) as any other degree holding counter-part. As others said above it does often depend on the judgement of the specific interviewer though.

From the sound of it, you have the experience, you can present yourself just fine, and you're white (retail is customer-facing and/or involves management).. being white is always an advantage there. So you'll be ok, if not better than what you're expecting


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I am curious....why did some people here just assume that the OP was white? Could he not be a Black British man?


----------



## parthans (Aug 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> And this will make me sound like a traitor, but if you're planning on being interviewed by an Indian, you can forget about getting the job because our wonderful people pay more attention to the degrees we hold rather than the job that we do!
> I say this because I was invited for an interview by this one person who read through my entire CV and didn't really see what I had accomplished, he first flipped through the pages to find out if I had ONLY a Bachelor's degree or a Master's degree to support it. Oh and then he wanted to know if I had contacts for pest control companies, etc. I told him that while I do not have a direct contact for a pest control company, I have personally got rid of a few pests in my experience. He didn't get the joke!


Now that is an extremely useful attribute for an Indian company seeing as how they work here!!

To answer the question in question... I am a guy with a very low degree (compared to most Indians) and I firmly believe that you need a basic education to get you past the initial hurdles (which is what I managed to some extent) but it is experience that lets you win the race!! 

Agility over Ability - if you get that metaphor!! I am currently a Manager at a PR agency - its hard earned after 5 years of slogging it out starting as an intern!! Learned things the hard way and am now where I am and I still have a LONG way to go.. nothing teaches you like experience!

To sum - while degrees help you soften up your interview, your experience is what will make you rise to the occasion in times of a crisis!!!

</rant>


----------

